# Lingerie Football League....



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Seriously. Anyone else watch these games? First one I've seen tonight, never even heard of it. Its a bunch of very "in shape" ladies playing all out full contact football in helmets, pads, and fancy underware... Its on MTV2. If you're not watching you should be.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Yeah me and my buddy are watching it with my gf best thing ever lol dam girls can pass too Btw I love looking at their numbers lol


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Haha yeah no doubt. They are playing harder than some college teams do. They aint cuttin no slack when they make a tackle. These girls are pounding each other into the ground.


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

girl i went to school with plays for the tampa team.


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

yall just wait a few games, it will get really good,


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

bayou_boy_22 said:


> girl i went to school with plays for the tampa team.


Sweet! :rockn: get us autographed pictures! Haha..


----------



## Rack High (Feb 23, 2010)

bayou_boy_22 said:


> girl i went to school with plays for the tampa team.


 
What's her name Bayou...I'll say HELLO for ya!!:rockn:


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

Tara Arceneaux is her name and she plays for the Tampa Breeze. Here are some pics.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Thats cool!


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

Guess I'm gonna have to start watching........


----------

